# Goat Play structures



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Please post pictures of your goat play structures. We are about to build our new (hopefully) predator proof goat pen and want to eventually build a play structure for them in it. I'd like to see pictures to get some ideas.

Jen


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you looked at Double Durango Farm's website? They make some incredible goat structures! I think it's www.doubledurangofarm.com


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

KW Farms, those are some awesome structures! Thanks for sharing the link =) 

I have two big rail road ties one propped up at both ends with cinder blocks and the other propped up on that one in the middle and the other end on the ground, so its like a ramp. I'll try to get a pic of it for you. Its nothing grand but they love it!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I  Double Durango Farm's structures!
And their goats


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah, those are cool! I don't have anything nearly that fancy but the goats are happy. I have some giant wooden spools from the electric co with a long board connecting them so the goats have a "balance beam". I also have a wooden coffee table and one of those plastic toddler play structures with a slide that I got for free during unlimited pick-up in a nearby town.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Old tractor tires make good play things,the babies like to run around them knocking each other off,they also serve as a cozy place to bed down and feel secure.
That site is saying they use pressure treated wood,i would not use any pressure treated wood unless it was on the ground,goats like to chew on everything and that stuff cant be good for anything.


----------

